# Resources for pen making



## wrg813 (Nov 26, 2007)

New to the forums here. Looking for some guidance on the best resources for pen blanks, raw wood to cut to size, and pen kits. Just starting to learn. Have made my first pen. It has its flaws, but the fact that I made it makes me feel great. Want to fine tune my skills. As weekends pass, i'm sure I can turn through some wood and use a handfull of kits at a time. Looking for good quality at good price. Any reply is helpful.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Welsome to the forum

What country are you based in. That will set out where you can get your supplies from.

As for wood look for sites where the seller shows pictures of the actual wood that you are buying rather than a stock photo that you often get on Ebay. Think of what wood you want to use.

This addiction can get very expensive and time consuming VERY quickly:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I buy some pen kits from this guy, pretty good prices.
http://woodnwhimsies.com/

This guy is good too and carries a lot of other things for wood turning.
http://www.woodenpost.com/

As for the wood go pick up some dry sticks in the yard or maybe cut up some firewood. Look around the shop, got any interesting scraps? I had bought some from a guy in Pa. but he has since quit selling so I don't have anyone to recommend for the wood.

Mike


----------



## wrg813 (Nov 26, 2007)

coffeetime said:


> I buy some pen kits from this guy, pretty good prices.
> http://woodnwhimsies.com/
> 
> This guy is good too and carries a lot of other things for wood turning.
> ...


Thanks a million. Any resource is good.


----------



## wrg813 (Nov 26, 2007)

Crazybear said:


> Welsome to the forum
> 
> What country are you based in. That will set out where you can get your supplies from.
> 
> ...


I'm in Georgia, USA. Thanks for the tip on the stck photo.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

I keep telling myself I want to try my hand at pen making but never seem to have the time. I'm on Penn State's mailing list and everytime I get a catalogue I pick out stuff to order but just never seem to do it. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

PK 

Dont start because once your friends see your first couple of pens they will all want one..then you start selling them...Then you start buying in bulk and getting lots of parcels through the post..then the drug squad start calling....OOOPs wrong product for that last bit:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

You end up with loads of pens and no bowls or vases 

After the pens you move on to bottle stoppers and keyrings. then you start looking at the acrylic blanks and think "I can do that" so off you go buyiing resin, moulds, pressure pumps vacum pumps.

So do yourself and your wallet a favour.. Stop getting the catalogue:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Pen wood, you have a load of source, wood piles firewood, old furniture, building sites and a host of places, don't forget your plastics, corn cobs, copper wire and solder and more. its small stuff to pick up from all over the place, local parks for tree branches get them home and dry them out for future use. skips where homes and buildings being done up. not a lot of wood in a pen so a lot more easier to find. Laminate diff stuff together..LB..


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com

http://www.penmakingsupplies.com/index.html

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/

http://www.woodpenpro.com


----------

